# Can anyone tell me what species this is?



## roaddog (Oct 9, 2010)

They have it listed as a Amazon Red Tarantula.  Any ideas?

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pet/1996228772.html

Thanks!


----------



## aluras (Oct 9, 2010)

stumped beautiful though. the stripe on the abdomen is throwing me off......and the color of the leg hairs....interesting.


----------



## BrettG (Oct 9, 2010)

Buy it Rodie!Then send it this way! Looks like A.diversipes in a WAY,but obviously it is not.Pretty darn interesting IMHO.............


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 9, 2010)

Whatever it is, I'd snatch that deal up in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 9, 2010)

get it! I don't know what it is but it's gorgeous! I wouldn't pass it up! 

My first though was perhaps some kind of _Euthulas _sp. but it also looks like like an arboreal, like some kind of _Avic_ maybe.


----------



## mike w (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks to be a Iridopelma Hirsutum " Amazon ribbed tree spider" Pretty rare!! I would buy!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 9, 2010)

Just buy it and ship it my way


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 9, 2010)

mike w said:


> Looks to be a Iridopelma Hirsutum " Amazon ribbed tree spider" Pretty rare!! I would buy!


Not I hirsutum. But an interesting T nonetheless.

PIG-


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 9, 2010)

i would just go a head and buy it she looks good!!!
Looks like an Avic sp... like what Brett said.. kinda has a diversi look!!!

Peace!!!


----------



## roaddog (Oct 9, 2010)

I left them a message and I also left brachybaum a message to pick it up.  He lives in Escondido.  I will post better pics if I get it!  Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, looks like its a mix between avic avic, white knee, red knee, and a 1969 Yenko Camaro! Super cool ;P Id buy it up if I were you, looks wicked


----------



## brachybaum (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey guys, well I just picked her up and she is a beaut.  I'm waiting for her to spread out a bit and I'll take a pic, post it on here.  I was told by owner that she has really bad hairs, she's not skittsh at all and she didn't kick any hairs at me while I transferred her but I do feel a slight itch.  I'm also stumped on the species as well.  She has purple highlights all over.  Here are some pics, my iphone 4 camera kinda sucks:


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 9, 2010)

Whatever it is, its SWEET!!!
Now to find a mate!?!?!?

PIG-


----------



## hassman789 (Oct 9, 2010)

the first thing that comes to my mind when there is a beautiful T that is being hard to ID is.............hybrid. I'm not saying it is, I'm not saying it looks like one, I can not ID anything for my life! thats just a SCARY thought that always pops into my head.


----------



## Zman181 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd snatch it in a Heartbeat!  Very beautiful T


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Oct 9, 2010)

Whatever it may be, it is undeniably beautiful!! Good luck with the ID.


----------



## redrumpslump (Oct 9, 2010)

hassman789 said:


> the first thing that comes to my mind when there is a beautiful T that is being hard to ID is.............hybrid. I'm not saying it is, I'm not saying it looks like one, I can not ID anything for my life! thats just a SCARY thought that always pops into my head.


That's what I'm thinking. Usually someone would have had atleast a slight idea of what she is by now. I'm deffinetly gonna keep an eye on this thread tho. Awesome find btw.

Matt


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 9, 2010)

Hybrid or not, Awesome T, Awesome price. I would love to have one like that.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Oooh, she's pretty, but she looks likenothing I've seen before.. Did the seller say if she was CB or WC?  Definitly an interesting little lady!


----------



## aluras (Oct 9, 2010)

did you get any information from the seller? whare he/she got it? anything?? this is just too crazy to not have any info on it


----------



## Hamburglar (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd like to see it after a molt.  Do you have an approximate size?  Almost looks Thrixopelma-ish.  Interesting bug...  Good luck with it.


----------



## roaddog (Oct 10, 2010)

This is what the seller emailed me directly:

_Female
One of the pics on CL has a dime in it for scale. 
Don't know even the genus, much less the species. 
This one would take an expert to identify.  No one we've shown her to has seen anything like her. 
We do know where she came from though - the Ecuadorean  Amazon headwaters somewhar near the town of Macas in the province of Morona Santiago. 
She is less than three years old. 
You are getting a very special spider. _

Gonna meet up with Sam tomorrow to pick her up.  We will keep everyone informed.  Thanks for all of the feedback!


----------



## roaddog (Oct 10, 2010)

*recent update*

_We have one other, a species from a drier climate in Ecuador. We lived there many years and still have a place there.
My 24 yr old daughter has always liked keeping them, among other animals, etc. She was in Ecuador last year working on her master's field work in Eastern Ecuador and captured that one and brought her home. 

We sold her because we didn't want to have to set up her terrarium for the winter weather. She is from a warm and humid tropical area and needs artificial heat to survive the winter here. 

Are you a collector?  Sam said you have scores of them. 

We travel to Ecuador often, and could bring more if you are interested. _


----------



## Tindalos (Oct 10, 2010)

i want to say the ami genus, im no good at identify T's nor do i even n=know much about the ami T's cept they are beautiful, im probably way off, but that T reminded me of that genus. that is a special spider you got there


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 10, 2010)

Could it be Psalmopoeus. There is one species, P. ecclesiasticus, that is from Ecuador. And it looks very Psalmo to me.
Well crap, just realized it had U-hairs so nevermind.


----------



## brachybaum (Oct 10, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Usually someone would have had atleast a slight idea of what she is by now. I'm deffinetly gonna keep an eye on this thread tho. Awesome find btw.
> 
> Matt


This is definately not a hybrid because the previous owner said it was wild caught in Ecuador.


----------



## kylestl (Oct 10, 2010)

brachybaum said:


> This is definately not a hybrid because the previous owner said it was wild caught in Ecuador.


It is exactly that "he said she said" it could be a hybrid, it could be a pure species. Hopefully someone will know


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 10, 2010)

brachybaum said:


> This is definately not a hybrid because the previous owner said it was wild caught in Ecuador.


How does that prove it's not a hybrid?


----------



## brachybaum (Oct 10, 2010)

Another unique trait is her 2 hind legs and part of her abdomen have curly hairs


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 10, 2010)

This is the closest I can find

http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=1036

http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=1017

http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=1019


----------



## Sodaboy1978 (Oct 10, 2010)

Maybe a new Sp.:? Things do change in the wild and scientist have said there are all way's new Sp. popping up every now and then. But in any case, that is one awesome looking T:clap:. And by what I am seeing in size probably going to be huge.


----------



## mike w (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow!!! What a interesting looking T! Now that I see some close up pics. My  I Hirsutum guess was way off!!! Not only is the T interesting but the story behind the capture is as well!


----------



## NikiP (Oct 10, 2010)

Totally beautiful!!

Although the first thing that pops in my mind when I saw it was P. cambridgei, although I know it couldn't be pure. Would be interesting if they could bring back more like it, or at least more pictures of the same species.


----------



## BrettG (Oct 10, 2010)

LOL,Kelly was just saying she bets someone snuck that sucker into the states. Looks like she was right!Really hoping someone can get the the bottom of this,I want an ID!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 10, 2010)

Well you could get more from those people and breed them. C'mon share the wealth


----------



## Scourge (Oct 10, 2010)

The patterning makes me think it might be closely related to 'Thrixopelma ockerti'. Very nice find whatever it is!


----------



## Caramell (Oct 10, 2010)

I am by no means an expert on hybrids, but when I saw it I thought "purple albopilosum x seemani."


----------



## syndicate (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice score there!I'd say you got pretty lucky hehe!
Send a photo to Rick West and he can prob help you with an ID!
-Chris


----------



## roaddog (Oct 10, 2010)

RobC told me to send a pic to Rick also.  I will do so and keep everyone posted.  

Brought her home and she took a lobster roach.  I will post up new pics soon!  Thanks for all the help on trying to identifying her.


----------



## whitewolf (Oct 10, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Nice score there!I'd say you got pretty lucky hehe!
> Send a photo to Rick West and he can prob help you with an ID!
> -Chris


That is one pretty T. Even if you never get an id it makes for a nice add to a collection.

Agreed probably be your best bet is Rick West. He is pretty cool and nice. May take him a bit but I can vouch he isn't afraid or too stuck up in anyway to share a little advice. He gave me advice and proof read my Aphonoplema info on another site when I asked for permission to link photos. Even took a few seconds to respond to a friend to say Thank You for complementing him on some of his stuff.


----------



## arachnofreak95 (Oct 10, 2010)

Could it possibly be a color form of G. pulchripes??? It looks a lot like mine does except for the fact that the highlights on its legs are purple.....


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 10, 2010)

arachnofreak95 said:


> Could it possibly be a color form of G. pulchripes??? It looks a lot like mine does except for the fact that the highlights on its legs are purple.....


That would be a negative.


----------



## Cbarr (Oct 10, 2010)

I will definitely be watching for the fresh molt pics! Nice T

C


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Oct 10, 2010)

It looks similar to a Eupalaestrus campestratus, does it not??? Pink Zebra Beauty perhaps???


----------



## belljar77 (Oct 11, 2010)

I keep coming back to look at these pictures, she's beautiful. Like a Franken-T, all bits and parts from different species.


----------



## NikiP (Oct 11, 2010)

Great Basin Ben said:


> It looks similar to a Eupalaestrus campestratus, does it not??? Pink Zebra Beauty perhaps???


It really doesn't look like one at all.


----------



## Falk (Oct 11, 2010)

Great Basin Ben said:


> It looks similar to a Eupalaestrus campestratus, does it not??? Pink Zebra Beauty perhaps???


No way near


----------



## captmarga (Oct 11, 2010)

Curly haired Pamph. nigricolor... LOL. 

She's lovely, and I hope she can  be id'd.  And bred.  

Lucky you!

Marga


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Oct 11, 2010)

NikiP said:


> It really doesn't look like one at all.


REALLY???














I know Paraguay is a couple of countries away from Equador, but it IS at the southern end of the Amazonian Basin. The Craigslist ad DID say, Amazonian Tarantula. I'm also willing to accept that flash, and/or lighting might effect the photos, but I thought that the resemblances were fairly obvious. I AM a total noob here, and am eagerly trying to learn as much as possible, so any info of the differences between the two, is greatly appreciated. All the best.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 11, 2010)

Great Basin Ben said:


> REALLY???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just look at the carapace.


----------



## Falk (Oct 11, 2010)

Look at the tarsus, carapace, shape/form of setae, pattern on abdomen, colour on chelicerae ect ect.


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Oct 11, 2010)

Falk said:


> Look at the tarsus, carapace, shape/form of setae, pattern on abdomen, colour on chelicerae ect ect.


With the exception of the black stripe on the abdomen, I don't see any glaring differences. Again , I'm BRAND NEW here, and am very interested in learning as much as possible. Here's anothe pic of an E. Camp. and it might be a better match, and again, I'm not saying it is, I'm just curious in understanding the differences. The E. Camp. will likely be my FIRST T, in about a week and a half, and I definately want to expand my collection, and knowledge of T's as much as possible. Anyway, here's another pic:







MANY THANKS,
Ben.


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Oct 11, 2010)

Also, on the unidentified Tarantula in question, could that little spot behind the black stripe on the abdomen be a sign of pre-molting, or is it just a color variation? I greatly appreciate ALL of your info, and patience.


----------



## brachybaum (Oct 11, 2010)

Great Basin Ben said:


> Also, on the unidentified Tarantula in question, could that little spot behind the black stripe on the abdomen be a sign of pre-molting, or is it just a color variation? I greatly appreciate ALL of your info, and patience.


Roaddog did state when he took her home yesterday she had a roach so I think pre-molt is out of the question, for now.  She's a very interesting T.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 11, 2010)

Great Basin Ben said:


> With the exception of the black stripe on the abdomen, I don't see any glaring differences. Again , I'm BRAND NEW here, and am very interested in learning as much as possible. Here's anothe pic of an E. Camp. and it might be a better match, and again, I'm not saying it is, I'm just curious in understanding the differences. The E. Camp. will likely be my FIRST T, in about a week and a half, and I definately want to expand my collection, and knowledge of T's as much as possible. Anyway, here's another pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the pattern and shape of the carapace. Plus everything Falk said. I don't know what else to tell you. These species look nothing alike. If you want to see something that looks like E. campestratus, check out G. pulchripes and A. seemanni. As for this one, nothing alike.


----------



## Falk (Oct 11, 2010)

Forgot to say that the patella striping is also very diffirent. But for an untrained eye many species can look the same and i have that problem sometimes to.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 11, 2010)

+ 1 with Falk. Some theraphosid spp, even genera for that matter, are just so stinking cryptic it's not funny! I'm yet sticking with birds and a few other animals for the most part, as far as field study goes- and soaking up a little more tarantula info day by day.


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Oct 12, 2010)

Falk said:


> Forgot to say that the patella striping is also very diffirent. But for an untrained eye many species can look the same and i have that problem sometimes to.


Very difficult to say the least.  BUT I, know if I stick around here long enough, I'm sure in no time, I'll know right up to the Sub-Family that these amazing little critters belong to. 

The more I try to understand, and the more I poke around some of the books I've already obtained, the more I think it DOES look like a Pamph. of some sort. Regardless, I think it might be one of the most beautiful I've seen yet. Thanks again, and best wishes.


----------



## Falk (Oct 12, 2010)

Great Basin Ben said:


> Very difficult to say the least.  BUT I, know if I stick around here long enough, I'm sure in no time, I'll know right up to the Sub-Family that these amazing little critters belong to.
> 
> The more I try to understand, and the more I poke around some of the books I've already obtained, the more I think it DOES look like a Pamph. of some sort. Regardless, I think it might be one of the most beautiful I've seen yet. Thanks again, and best wishes.


Please, call them _Pamphobeteus spp._ looks much better than Pamph, Avic, Brachy ect and i dont think the spider in question is a _Pamphobeteus sp._ either.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 12, 2010)

Falk, Relax. At least they're not abbreviating common names.


----------



## Falk (Oct 12, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Falk, Relax. At least they're not abbreviating common names.


If i only knew how to relax


----------



## roaddog (Oct 12, 2010)

Pictures sent to Rick West.  I will post up again if he gets back to me.


----------



## nhaverland413 (Feb 1, 2011)

Any word on this amazing spider?


----------



## Mez (Feb 1, 2011)

Just seen this thread, wow, did you ever find out what that was?


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Feb 2, 2011)

I want to know as well! I want one of those beautiful T's


----------

